# Cardiff?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm off to Cardiff on Thursday for a night, staying near the Millennium Stadium. Can anyone recommend a good coffee shop nearby to save me from Starbucks, or worse the John Lewis cafe!?


----------



## Jason T (Sep 8, 2014)

I've heard The Plan is good but I've yet to try them, I don't get into the centre of the city much these days;

http://tinyurl.com/n9658of

http://www.royalarcadecardiff.com/shops/the-plan


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Having spent a week in Cardiff recently I can thoroughly recommend The Plan. Have a look at this thread > http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7788

Cardiff Coffee Shops?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent - looks like The Plan it is. Hopefully get in there for breakfast on Friday before sitting on a train all day!


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

And The Plan it was.... Lovely place. I called in for a cheeky espresso last night that was pulled to perfection (for my newby tastes anyway). Then followed that with a Guatemala FP and porridge this morning. Highly recommend both! The coffee was excellent - and a million miles from the chain [email protected] I would have bought before finding this whole new world of proper coffee and independent shops.


----------



## Jason T (Sep 8, 2014)

Good Stuff ~ I'll have to drag myself into town when I have a day off for a visit.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

If I'd had more time I would have given the cold brew a go. Looks intriguing!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

gingerneil said:


> If I'd had more time I would have given the cold brew a go. Looks intriguing!


The cold brew was really nice - it was the first time I'd had it and it's made me determined to give it a bash myself when I'm next off work.

If you get a chance to try it I'd thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Going to Cardiff soon, will give this place a try,

Thanks


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Best espresso I have had in my (limited but working at it) experience was at the Plan Cafe. Was a few years ago but was a James Gourmet winter blend. Makes a big difference if its Trevor working the machines


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dragged the missus in here on the weekend, ordered a Flat White for myself and a Mocha for her, absolutely stunning. We ended up going back again before we left town. Reading on TripAdvisor, the food reviews are a bit hit & miss, especially if they are busy, but the coffee reviews are always top notch.


----------

